# Finished Up A Pin Spanner



## Nogoingback (Nov 21, 2020)

I recently bought a collet chuck for the Logan, and  found that I needed some way of holding the chuck while tightening the collet nut, and wasn't willing
to lock the spindle with back gears to do it.  So, I decided to fabricate a pin spanner to take advantage of a set of holes drilled in the face of the chuck.
Finished it up this morning by silver brazing the pins into the handle: got a little messy on the first one and had to file off some extra material, but it came
out fine and it fits the chuck nicely.


----------



## Flyinfool (Nov 21, 2020)

Nice Job.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 22, 2020)

Sure, you could buy one, but you wouldn't have the sense of satisfaction every time you picked it up to use it.  Nice job!


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks.  I honestly never thought to measure the hole spacing and look for an off the shelf wrench.


----------

